# Hardscaping?



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi,
What do you think?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Will it fit in your tank? Looks too deep to avoid touching the glass.

How high is it and what fish are you stocking? Aesthetically, beautiful. It will not stay white though.


----------



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

Not staying white is a good thing for me, I have Mbuna's and yes looks bigger in the pics.

Thanks for the reply, Steve


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For mbuna I'd go higher. You have 3 spaces for males there...front and 2 back corners.


----------



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

I have a large artificial rock in my other tank.
What do you think if I incorporated that along with the real rocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How high is what you have? Height is for the females.

If you plan 4 males in the tank break up the open space in the front with something to make 2 territories for the fish to use as a defending marker.


----------



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

Height of the real rocks are 10 inches to the highest point and the artificial rock is approx. 11 inches when stood up, laying down its approx. 8-9 inches.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the real rock. Artificial does not usually have the same divisions inside as a real stack.


----------



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

Yea, thats what I kinda thought. Guess I need to try to try to divide the tank up with what I have. Any thoughts?


----------



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

One more idea?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I always think of tree stumps or pyramids. The males like a patch of substrate with some borders. Also if you make more than one pile if you have to net a fish you can shoo him to one end, divide the tank at a breakpoint and just remove that one section of rocks to get him.

I liked what you had the first time...just put a rock in the middle if you can without destroying the design.


----------

